# The Exorcist (Fox TV Series - 2016)



## The Bluestocking (Oct 16, 2016)

Anyone else watching this? 

It's already 4 episodes in and I'm surprised nobody here is discussing it because it is EXCELLENT - fantastic handling of not just the Horror elements but also character, suspense, and themes.

And no - it isn't a rehash of the original movie but a genuine next-step up. It has similar beats to the original but the writers and showrunners have really ratcheted things up in their original way. The cast is solid too (including Geena Davis).


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 16, 2016)

The will probably cancel it after one season.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 16, 2016)

Going to definitely have a look at this.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 16, 2016)

Started a thread on this the other week. Only a couple of views. I will stick with this one for discussion.

So far it is quite compelling. The process of possesion was well done and truly frightening. I am intrigued at the bigger picture as to what is going on and think the hotel owner(name escapes me) is somehow involved.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep, agreed. Not so scary, but intriguing.


----------



## ctg (Oct 17, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> Anyone else watching this?



I have comment about it in the other treads. It has been on my watch list from the beginning, and more deeper they go into the story, more drawn I am to watch this series. But, unfortunately I don't have time or energy to comment every episode.


----------



## ratsy (Oct 17, 2016)

I am PVR'ing it but will get to it eventually!


----------



## Nick B (Oct 17, 2016)

Watched the first couple, good so far.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 18, 2016)

ctg said:


> I have comment about it in the other treads. It has been on my watch list from the beginning, and more deeper they go into the story, more drawn I am to watch this series. But, unfortunately I don't have time or energy to comment every episode.



I hear you. Right now, I'm having to decide which series go into my list of 7 for the next 6 months. I can't watch more than one episode of anything per day - no time.

THE EXORCIST makes the cut this time around, booting out another series that's not keeping my attention.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 23, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I hear you. Right now, I'm having to decide which series go into my list of 7 for the next 6 months. I can't watch more than one episode of anything per day - no time.
> 
> THE EXORCIST makes the cut this time around, booting out another series that's not keeping my attention.



Im starting to think that this show might just make it.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 23, 2016)

HOLY TOLEDO! This week's reveal!



Spoiler



Angela Rance the the grown-up Regan MacNeil!


----------



## ctg (Oct 23, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> This week's reveal!



Yeah. I couldn't get it, and still don't understand it. Hopefully they'll have more about it in the next week.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 24, 2016)

ctg said:


> Yeah. I couldn't get it, and still don't understand it. Hopefully they'll have more about it in the next week.



Well, I quite like the reveal. It's piqued even more of my interest. I think it's a good thing but much depends on how the story plays out after this.


----------



## ctg (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 20, 2017)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!! 



ctg said:


>


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 1, 2017)

The second season is off to a roaring start! Good stuff!



Spoiler



I mean - Father Marcus conducting an exorcism at the back of a ramshackle truck which Father Tomas is driving like a fiend trying to outrun two trigger-friendly gun-bearing rednecks? Outstanding!


----------



## ctg (Oct 1, 2017)

Spoiler






The Bluestocking said:


> Father Marcus conducting an exorcism at the back of a ramshackle truck



The talk with the demon and realising he isn't the main dog any more was enlightening. I am absolutely loving the fact that our hero is far from being overpowerful. He is outcast in the Catholic Church, but the demon still recognised him as a Father. Not somebody who has given up on the God and having one morsel of faith left. 

I wonder where he has learned those boxing skills? 



The Bluestocking said:


> Father Tomas is driving like a fiend trying to outrun two trigger-friendly gun-bearing rednecks?



Indeed and having visions at the same time. Only he doesn't understand that Lord is granting him insight to what's coming. But thing is they should put in much more on the facts that the public are quite sceptical on the exorcisms, and some of them see that practice in same light as the witch hunt. 

My question, is the main family all possessed or is the house possibly cursed?


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 7, 2017)

Episode 2 of season 2 continues to build the suspense and tension and mystery very well while including choice morsels of horror goodness.

Father Marcus and Father Tomas are the best supernatural series duo since Mulder and Scully in their heyday, methinks.

NOTE: I do wish we'd see more of the order of nuns who do exorcism work (viewers were introduced to them in season 1) as well. A mite too much testosterone in the series sometimes though it's a nice twist to have John Cho's character as a single foster dad who is doing a great job until all those portents of horror started happening.


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2017)

The Bluestocking said:


> I do wish we'd see more of the order of nuns who do exorcism work (viewers were introduced to them in season 1) as well.



I don't think they'll be coming back as the protagonists of this series are both male priests. It would be counter-productive to drag those sisters into this series. 

Please use the spoiler tags in singular threads.



Spoiler



I thought the exorcism in the hospital was a good thing as it established that Father Thomas had been blessed with the gift of visions. When his eyes go white, it is as if an angel steps into him and he becomes a celestial being, capable of doing great things including standing against demonic corruption.

And I also believe the house in the woods is the root for all troubles in the foster home. The black kid smearing dead lambs blood on the door isn't protecting anyone. Instead I believe it is only going to attract dark forces, especially as the dead lamb was malformed.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 8, 2017)

Interesting article and so very true:

How THE EXORCIST tv show is breaking ground for diversity in Horror


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 14, 2017)

This week's episode continues the excellent pacing and story development - we're now seeing the various story strands being linked up (quite adroitly so, in fact).

And I continue to enjoy the dynamics between Father Marcus and Father Tomas.


----------



## ctg (Oct 16, 2017)

The Exorcist isn't just a show about one evil. It's not scared to put in more than one. The world isn't exactly like ours as the demons are present in high positions with the elite. To be honest, it is almost as if authorities are almost completely corrupt, while the common man has no choice to say anything in the matter. This especially becomes clear at the beginning of the third episode that show a gruesome murder on the cabal. 



Spoiler: S02E03



Things in the Exorcist world aren't well. It is almost as I saw above, the common man is a sheep herded by the devil and the only thing that really stands between them are the few members of Vatican's office of the exorcism. Rest has to go with God's favours. 

In fact, I'm kind of glad they showed the horrific side on the exorcism by making the victim of the week to be an innocent girl, poisoned to her eyeballs with nasty chemicals. Things you and I wouldn't ever using or putting to some other person, unless if we were feeling particularly villainous. The Devil is the Master of Lies, and it was only through Father Marcus instincts that they survived. Otherwise it is as they said, the girl could have died for them conducting the ritual exorcism.



I recommend people to watch this if they can because it brings such a counter balance to the Lucifer, while it shows clearly the Catholic Hell isn't nice.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 16, 2017)

This is what makes it a superlative Horror series. They do NOT go overboard with gore etc. Instead, they show the many facets of evil and how it all interlinks. This is more compelling than, say, AMERICAN HORROR STORY which relies on grossing the viewer out. It really is a commentary on how power corrupts and the price that has to be paid to root out evil.



ctg said:


> The Exorcist isn't just a show about one evil. It's not scared to put in more than one. The world isn't exactly like ours as the demons are present in high positions with the elite. To be honest, it is almost as if authorities are almost completely corrupt, while the common man has no choice to say anything in the matter. This especially becomes clear at the beginning of the third episode that show a gruesome murder on the cabal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## svalbard (Oct 17, 2017)

Loving the second season. The horror stakes were upped considerably in the Eps 3. I wonder which of the children is possesed?


----------



## ctg (Oct 17, 2017)

svalbard said:


> I wonder which of the children is possesed?



All of them.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 17, 2017)

Like it.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 21, 2017)

Episode 5 tighten the links between at least 2 out of 3 of the storylines, possibly merging them.

Also:



Spoiler



Spooky ending: The little girl Grace is a ghost or something - only Andy can see and interact with her. Looks like at least four people in the house are dealing with the supernatural now - Andy, the social worker, the blind boy, and the African American boy. Father Tomas and Father Marcus have their work cut out for them, that's for sure.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 25, 2017)

What a great episode. The ending sent tingles up my spine. Who is the most open for possession. Is it Andy? Or is it the house.


----------



## ctg (Oct 26, 2017)

svalbard said:


> Or is it the house.



Are you admitting that the house has a soul?


----------



## ctg (Nov 11, 2017)

Spoiler



It is the house, but I don't believe it has soul unless soul and the spirit are the same thing. Maybe they're, maybe they aren't, whatever it is the curse of demons has been tied to the grounds around the island home. Father Marcus claimed the place is a demonic hunting ground, but if it is, it has shown over the years on holding the same pattern, with father going nuts and then murdering people cold bloodedly. 

That is a very scary prospect, but it goes along the line of what we know about the haunted houses and cursed objects (see Annabelle). These places seem to become tainted over the years, maybe over milleniums, possibly going all the way back to rise of the man sixteen, eighteen thousand years ago. In theory, the Earth was pure, a paradise before it became tainted with pure evil and God didn't purge it from Earth. Instead, over all this time these immortal beings has hunted the mankind, occasionally possessing those with weaker mind and no faith. 

In same theory all the people in the Island House should be susceptible for a possession, as the Father Thomas saw so many evil deeds surrounding the place, and so many of these people has been occupied by the demons. They don't blink or feel anything for committing horrendous acts as it has been with Andy and Truck, but afterwards these demonic victims go through terrible time, as they cannot understand how could they've done such things, because it's not in their nature. 

The Exorcists must have iron balls for going at front of demon, holding their crosses and their faith alone, when the opponent is armed as it is with Andy's case. A normal man would have tried to disarm or disperse the population, by sending them out, but the Exorcist go with their faith. It is intriguing to see how that sometimes stop the possessed on their track, almost as if they're suddenly paralysed by the power of God. 

Yet, we've seen the demons walking around sacred grounds like the Vatican. Why they can do that when they're so vulnerable to Holy Water?


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 11, 2017)

Season 2 is currently, I daresay, better than season 1. 

I hope we get season 3.

And yes @ctg - agreed with everything you've stated above.


----------



## ctg (Nov 11, 2017)

The Bluestocking said:


> Season 2 is currently, I daresay, better than season 1.



Gena Davies was massive gift for them, but for them to make on their own this is the season and it has been a constant charmer. Scary of course, but for me, personally this is good research as I've written a trilogy with similar kind of tones. The Exorcist doesn't explain all these things well, but they've deepened the lore considerably. I'm just scared that Fox is going to do this the same as what it did with the Constantine.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 12, 2017)

ctg said:


> Gena Davies was massive gift for them, but for them to make on their own this is the season and it has been a constant charmer. Scary of course, but for me, personally this is good research as I've written a trilogy with similar kind of tones. The Exorcist doesn't explain all these things well, but they've deepened the lore considerably. I'm just scared that Fox is going to do this the same as what it did with the Constantine.



The CONSTANTINE cancellation was a horrible debacle. 

I think the fact that THE EXORCIST made it to a second full season bodes well. The ratings have also been going up significantly. Hopefully we'll get another season or two at the very least.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2017)

The Bluestocking said:


> The CONSTANTINE cancellation was a horrible debacle.
> 
> I think the fact that THE EXORCIST made it to a second full season bodes well. The ratings have also been going up significantly. Hopefully we'll get another season or two at the very least.



This is a great show , I hope it has a long run.

Think that had Constantine been a CW sshow it would still be on the air.  Id like then give a Constantine another try as a tv show with the same actor in the lead.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 12, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> This is a great show , I hope it has a long run.
> 
> Think that had Constantine been a CW sshow it would still be on the air.  Id like then give a Constantine another try as a tv show with the same actor in the lead.



THE EXORCIST and MADAM SECRETARY are currently the only currently-on-air shows I'm watching because I'm working on carving out more time for writing. Both are very entertaining and absorbing in different ways.

And yes - I'd like to see another channel take on CONSTANTINE. Netflix would be ideal.


----------



## ctg (May 14, 2018)

Fox has cancelled this series as well.  https://io9.gizmodo.com/foxs-tv-bloodbath-claims-lucifer-and-the-exorcist-1825967051


----------



## Droflet (May 14, 2018)

Well of course they have. Another show I enjoyed.


----------

